# Goose Hunting staying good, have openings!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Our goose hunting is off to an excellent start! Lack of wind early has prevented us from really putting a hurting on them yet, but it's coming. If you're interested in shooting decoying geese in the spread, give us a shout. We have openings during the split for anyone interested. The amount of young snow geese down is something we haven't seen in years, probably 10+ to be honest. If you've ever wanted to goose hunt, this is the year!

Upcoming openings:
Nov 28-30
Dec 1, 3-8

We're only running two parties a day and most of the above openings only have one group spot left.

$225 per person, 6ppl minimum for private party
Lodging with meals available the night before for an extra $150 per person

To book hunt, contact Daniel:
Call or Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]


----------

